# Game #58: Toronto Raptors (23-36) @ Phoenix Suns (32-25) - 2/27



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
When: Friday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game:* *106-132 L @ Los Angeles Lakers*












*Phoenix Suns (32-25) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Leandro Barbosa









[SF] Jason Richardson


[







[PF] Grant Hill







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 


















*Toronto Raptors (23-36) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jose Calderon







[SG] Anthony Parker









[SF] Shawn Marion








[PF] Chris Bosh







[C]Andrea Bargnani *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....StayFocused*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Goddamnit. Nash is out again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Bargnani trying to guard Shaq.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Link wanted to stop working for a few mins, so I missed it after it was 12-10, Suns.


Now, it's Suns 19-17 with 5:36 left in the 1st. Shaq with 10 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ha, Hill with the straight up block on Marion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 28-23 with 2:53 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barnes/Voskuhl got a double T. Double foul off a foul shot. They jumped it, Barnes got the rebound, took it to the hoop, made a flip shot and got fouled by Voskuhl lol. He has 4 fouls in 4 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 37-30 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I ****ing hate my computer. Missed most of the 3rd.


Raps up 84-83 with 4:54 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the and1. Then off a stl on the break, Hill to Dudley, to Barnes off to Amundson for the dunk. TO Raps.


Suns up 92-87 2:42 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Start off the 3rd, Barnes with a bullet pass to Amundson with the reverse jam, and1. Bosh picks up his 5th foul.

J-Rich slahed, and passed it to off to Amundson again with a revserse layup.


J-rich nails a 3. TO Raps. Things happening so fast.


Suns up 106-95 with 9:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amundson now with 15 pts (7/7), 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq with the hook shot, now has 38 pts (18-21), 9 rebs, 2 assists, 3 stls, 1 blk (in 30 mins so far).


Suns up 116-102 with 6:10 left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Shaq went off!!!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Shaq is still the Big GOATus.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq hit 40 with a dunk and 42 just now with a layup as the page was loading lol.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

My Lord! J Rich!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****, J-rich with hard dunk off the hook shot miss from Shaq.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

And my loooooord how many beautiful blocks in final minutes.

Again.........next to that Dallas game in January....the best game I've watched this season.

The Suns don't lie!! LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 133, Raptors 113*


Shaq 45 pts (20-25), 11 rebs, 2 assists, 3 stls, 1 blk


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Shaq was phenomenal. Bosh said something about Shaq camping in the paint and not getting called for the 3 secs violation. Any know if this was noteworthy? I do think ppl can get away with it easily. Probably one of the weakest non-calls by refs who seem to be occupied with other happenings. 

Anyone know if Nash is returning anytime soon?


----------

